# PWB Test n tune/ Race! Sat. August 30th.



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Been a long time since I've seen my tjet junky friends so, let's dust things off! Test n tune at PWB Raceway in Lowell IN. Doors open at 4pm and if we have enough interest will vote in several races. We can order up some pizza if everyone wants to chip in. Pm me if you need directions. Pancakes are up, spread the word!


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fast Old Man*

Yes - count me in, an the pizza too!!!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pancakes and Syrup*

Sounds good to me. Bringing cars and money for pizza. PM me directions, its been awhile :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Mike, pm me your address. I'm gonna try to make it. Work is really kicking my ass these days. Is your Pops gonna be there ??


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pm sent. Wrangler will be here to get beat up on. He likes how fast the Midwest group has become so much that he had to move here! Lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

where are the test and tune results,I am sure Darrell, I mean the racers wants to see them lol :dude:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Test n tune results


Our cars are slow and the pizza won! Till next time...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Pizza was pretty good,and its amazing what sitting for a couple months does to 50 year old cars!


----------

